# Info on case knives



## Luke0927 (Oct 19, 2011)

Got some knives from my grandpa he has more just has to find them!  Want to pick me out one for every day carry.  Also liked this one at the bottom, it has a real nice feel and steel seems nice.  I'd like to try and check the prices of the cases don't want to use one if it might be worth a good bit rather just keep it up.

there off the phone so not the best


----------



## Slingblade (Oct 19, 2011)

Out of the ones pictured, I would drop that butterbean trapper (2 Blade yellow handled) in my pocket.


----------



## biker13 (Oct 19, 2011)

Bone handled trapper


----------



## Anvil Head (Oct 20, 2011)

For EDC, either of the three blade knives (always liked the california clip best - yellow case at the top left).
Of course it's entirely relative to the type work you do everyday, yah know.
That big Case lockback will wear your pocket out....or.... 
If you are talking about the Boker, can't go wrong there...excellent knife.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 20, 2011)

I really like that case bone handle on the bottom right. says 05200 SS on the blade.


----------



## SGaither (Oct 20, 2011)

mini sod buster for me, one blade to do it all.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Oct 20, 2011)

SGaither said:


> mini sod buster for me, one blade to do it all.




Yep. Best all around beater knife I have (and no disrespect there, just a darn good work knife/dress a deer if you have to).  Will open like a one handed knife.

The two sodbusters you show are later models because they don't have a blade lock.  So no great  value.


----------



## Luke0927 (Oct 20, 2011)

yep I like that mini Sod buster too its real light and nice in the hand.


----------



## BlackBore (Oct 26, 2011)

They are collectors do not carry them!!!


----------



## mdhall (Dec 30, 2011)

I have that stockman on the top left in my pocket right now. I love it. The spey blade is great for opening packages and stuff you don't want to stab.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 30, 2011)

I would oil them down good and put em away in a safe place


----------



## R1150R (Dec 31, 2011)

Life's too short.
I'd suggest you pick the one you like best and carry that one.
Be careful not to lose it, and follow "j seph's" advice for the rest.


----------



## takamineman (May 24, 2012)

Bone handled Trapper for me...got one in my pocket now!!


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 24, 2012)

You can't go wrong with the two-bladed yaller handled one.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 24, 2012)

I like the stag handled trapper on the bottom right. Got one just like it. Second would be the bone handled trapper, top right.


----------

